# Lightning pic



## MulletMaster08 (Jul 21, 2011)

Finally got to capture a lightning storm and got a few good shots but this one is my favorite.

Delacroix Lodge in La.


----------



## finchinzo (Sep 8, 2012)

That's a really cool picture


----------

